# What machine is this?



## love2surf927 (Dec 22, 2011)

My buddy is selling this thing for 125 he says it works fine. I don't do drain cleaning now, and haven't for a few years since I worked for a shop. I'm curious what machine this is and if you guys think it would be worth it, seems like a good deal to me, but I don't want to waste my money. Thanks guys.


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle (Aug 28, 2011)

We need a pic, if were going to identify it.:whistling2:


----------



## love2surf927 (Dec 22, 2011)

AlbacoreShuffle said:


> We need a pic, if were going to identify it.:whistling2:


Haha sorry


----------



## love2surf927 (Dec 22, 2011)

It's the one on the right in the picture with two, the other one is available too.


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

Its a k380. You can make money with it but you could do better if you are looking to advertise drain cleaning. I bought one when I got started and has paid for itself many times but it is seriously lacking.


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle (Aug 28, 2011)

Gettinit said:


> Its a k380. You can make money with it but you could do better if you are looking to advertise drain cleaning. I bought one when I got started and has paid for itself many times but it is seriously lacking.


 For $125 I dont see how he could go wrong.


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

Buy the K6200 beside it, it has more versatility and can run the K3800 drum.


----------



## love2surf927 (Dec 22, 2011)

AlbacoreShuffle said:


> For $125 I dont see how he could go wrong.


That's what I'm thinking too.


----------



## Fullmetal Frank (Jul 11, 2012)

love2surf927 said:


> That's what I'm thinking too.


Hmm I'll have to question him personally to see if you'd be getting a good deal, send me his contact info, I promise I won't buy it out from under you, / rubs hands evilly Muhhahahaha.


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle (Aug 28, 2011)

love2surf927 said:


> That's what I'm thinking too.


A new cable will cost about as much as the machine.
I'd go for it.


----------

